# piqua ponds?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Edit: There were a couple othere ones I forgot to mention. Decker Lake and Swift Run Lake. 

I was just checking out google earth and came across a couple ponds that I have never seen before. Echo Lake and Franz Pond. do any of you no any thing about these. I was looking for a place to fish on my lunch break. I would asume there are bass and catfish in them and probably some bg's or crappies? Are you allowed to take a boat out on the (throw the kayak in the back of the truck)? 
If you could send me a PM I would apreciate it!
Thanks!
Good fishing!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I live in Piqua and I can tell you that many nice bass swim in all those ponds. Swift Run and Echo Lake are probably the better bass lakes, but you will find bass in Franz Pond also. There was a local competition every Sunday for many years, and still may be now, that would produce quite heavy weights to win. I know guys who fish these ponds regularly that would be mad at me for posting this information. There is a ramp at Upper Fountain Park that will accommodate small boats. You aren't allowed to have gas motors on the water, but electric is fine. A yak would be great because you could launch anywhere there is public parking and save yourself some rowing or battery life just getting to the ponds. By the way, all the lakes are connected by a levy so you can literally go from one to the other without leaving the water. However, there is quite a distance between Echo and Swift Run (1/2 mile). The lakes have a good population of crappie, but I have only caught small ones. I would think there are some big crappie in there though. My one bit of advise would be to throw a Buzz Bait!!!


----------

